

UTSUP: Simple Team Awareness - jperras
http://www.utsup.com/

======
gojomo
Neat idea.

Website low-contrast, full-justification can make pages like
<http://www.utsup.com/about> harder to read. (Some downvoted comments on HN
have higher text-contrast, and HN is _trying_ to hide those!) Looks like the
app uses the same low-contrast text in many places.

~~~
leedonahoe
I like low contrast at times, looks clean. Plus with this app the idea is that
you are using it mostly in the command-line and via a twitter-stream.

~~~
leedonahoe
(though I might be biased as I picked out the colors)

~~~
gojomo
If you view your scheme on a variety of LCDs, as tuned by their individual
users, you'll probably find some where even you find the contrast too little.

